

Ven is a global, digital currency for everyone. - adulau
http://venmoney.net/

======
opendomain
From the FAQ:

4\. Can I trade my Ven back to national currencies like the Dollar, Euro or
Pound? No

So my money will have to stay in your system and no one actually accepts it
yet? No thank you

